# Replacement fan for my Graphics Card



## Mycroft2046 (Jul 29, 2016)

I have a XFX Radeon HD5750 which has a wobbly fan. I have scoured the internet for a replacement fan, but cannot find one at a reasonable price. This is the picture of the graphics card: 
 

I live in Kolkata. Can anyone tell me where I can find a fan or cooling solution at a reasonable price, online or at the local market?


----------



## Minion (Jul 29, 2016)

I am not sure but i don't think you will find replacement fan.Try XFX service center though they may have some solution.


----------



## Mycroft2046 (Jul 29, 2016)

XFX service centre in Kolkata is Rashi Peripherals who are notorious for their uncooperative attitude. Will a laptop heatsink do the job?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 29, 2016)

Mycroft2046 said:


> XFX service centre in Kolkata is Rashi Peripherals who are notorious for their uncooperative attitude. Will a laptop heatsink do the job?


Replace your present gpu heatsink with any after market heatsink from cooler master like CM Hyper 103 @ 1.5k

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## supergamer (Jul 29, 2016)

Just remove the old fan (just the fan, not the heatsink). 
Buy a cheap 20/- 80mm fan and slap it on top of that hole. Make sure the wind direction is same as previous fan.

It's not sensible to spend too much cash to fix this kind of gpu.


----------



## ssb1551 (Jul 30, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Replace your present gpu heatsink with any after market heatsink from cooler master like *CM Hyper 103* @ 1.5k
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk



Wont CM Hyper 103 be way too big for a GPU?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 30, 2016)

ssb1551 said:


> Wont CM Hyper 103 be way too big for a GPU?



Use this CPU Cooler as it is small and cheap also : DeepCool Gamma Archer -525.

Link:Amazon.in: Buy Deepcool Gamma Archer CPU Cooler 120 mm Universal CPU Cooler (PC) Online at Low Prices in India | DEEPCOOL Reviews &amp; Rating


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 30, 2016)

u might have to drill custom holes into the pc to fit the coolers. not even sure if this is possible.


----------

